# What do you call this head band



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a friend wanting me to make this head band. Is there are certain name that you would call it? I have looked for patterns, but end up with just normal head band


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No but it sure is cute.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are some to get you rolling. It is actually called an ear warmer these days 
http://imtopsyturvy.com/knit-ear-warmer-with-crochet-flower/
http://tmatthewsfineart.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-knitting-pattern-headband-ear.html
http://knitting.craftgossip.com/free-pattern-headbandearwarmers/2010/02/21/
http://www.theidearoom.net/2010/02/knit-ear-warmer.html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't know,but it's very pretty.


----------



## marissa (Feb 7, 2011)

I did one similar called the ski bunny headband I believe from ravelry


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies....you're the best  I will check out the list. Snowing today and suppose to all week. Going to enjoy the snow, sit with woodstove going and knit


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

This one http://imtopsyturvy.com/knit-ear-warmer-with-crochet-flower/ is identical to your pic!!! When you get done with the one you choose be sure and post the finished picture 


Firefightersmom said:


> Thanks ladies....you're the best  I will check out the list. Snowing today and suppose to all week. Going to enjoy the snow, sit with woodstove going and knit


 :XD:


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow...that is. Thank you!!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

My Pleasure!! I have been looking to make one myself. I found a mobius one today!!!!!


Firefightersmom said:


> Wow...that is. Thank you!!!


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

I made one when my son was in hospital. I'm just trying to find a link to the pattern I used 

xx


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=208&lang=us
This is the one I just made. It's really comfy and warm and easy to knit 
xx


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Of course it is from Drops! 


misslovebug said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=208&lang=us
> This is the one I just made. It's really comfy and warm and easy to knit
> xx


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

http://transientexpression.com/2011/01/11/tutorial-tuesday-cable-knit-headband/
I'm also just about to make this one too 

xx


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

misslovebug said:


> http://transientexpression.com/2011/01/11/tutorial-tuesday-cable-knit-headband/
> I'm also just about to make this one too
> 
> xx


I was gawking at this cabled headband project, wondering if I should try it as my first cable project (yes, I think so) when I noticed the video at the bottom of the screen. It has nothing to do with knitting cables; it's a very funny Fiat commercial. Thanks for a good laugh to start my day, Misslovebug, and for a good website and pattern as well. I hope your son has recovered and all is well.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Guess you have already!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd like to know as well.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I've looked at several of these and have never seen another name. They certainly are more than what most of us would call a headband - more like an "ear band."

pzoe


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

ON ravelry, it is called "morning walk." It is quick and easy to make.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

http://tmatthewsfineart.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-knitting-pattern-headband-ear.html

This looks like the one you have. Free pattern too.


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

sounds like a perfect day


----------



## Cajunknitter (Jan 16, 2012)

I found a free pattern on KnittingParadise.com called Kathie's Headband by Katha Engblom. I've made five of them in the last month. Super easy! I am a beginner knitter too!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Do a search for earwarmer on ravelry.com you will be overwhelmed with choices



Firefightersmom said:


> I have a friend wanting me to make this head band. Is there are certain name that you would call it? I have looked for patterns, but end up with just normal head band


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

I found a really simple pattern as well by searching "Knitted Headwrap".


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Don't know,but it's very pretty.


Yes it is, but are teenagers wearing them? I just made a headband for 14-year-old granddaughter, but made it narrower than the pattern because I haven't seen her wearing the wide ones. Guess I'll have to go shopping with her again. It helps to see which things catch her eye. (of course, by the time I have it knitted, she's on to something else -- need to learn how to speed up my knitting!)


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I have heard them called ear warmers. I don't know where, but I did see an online pattern for them.


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I have knit a few of this cabled "hatlets" and really enjoy this pattern by Meg White.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cablerimetry 
I've used light colored wools so the cable shows. Have found jacquard yarns don't show the cable as well. This pattern is such that the holes can be used for buttonholes for a better fit. Enjoy  Always, Zoe


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

All great finds..

Thanks.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it is a Quant


----------



## mksheridan (Jun 6, 2011)

All great headbands, but what really made me smile this morning was HennaLadyKim's profile pic. Love the rockin kitty


----------



## Holly von Helms (Sep 7, 2011)

I found the pattern on line googling 'knitted headband with flower'. 
Came up with T. Matthews Fine Arts and something about 'Esty'. Hope this helps


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, nice links...Earwarmers are one of my favorites to make...along with slippers!


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

found this pattern and it sure looks a lot like it


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

THERE WERE HATS LIKE THAT WHEN I WAS A TEEN IN THE 1950'S, WE WORE THEM MINE TIED UNDER MY CHIN, BUT I DO KNOW SOME BUTTONED UNDER THE CHIN OR TO THE SIDE I THINK MY GRANDMOTHER MADE THE ONES I HAD AND THEY WERE CROCHETED AND MAYBE MY MOTHER KNIT ONE OR TWO ALSO.


----------



## Pat Troglauer (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I am not sure this is what you are looking for but I found a couple of they call them ear warmers? 
Tara's Knits:Ear Warmers-version 1&2
http://tara's-knits.blogspot.com/2008/03/ear-warmers-versions-1-2.html. I hope this helps you. Good Luck.

Pat


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

My mother knitted some Jibbers for us girls when we were growing up. She used angora. We loved them. They didn't button, though; they tied under our chins.


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have a friend wanting me to make this head band. Is there are certain name that you would call it? I have looked for patterns, but end up with just normal head band


My niece calls this the bo-ho head band. I posted a link and photo back in Oct. for the crochet version of this headband with flower.

"Today, I worked on the "crochet head warmer with flower" 
from the link below. It's works up quickly from the 
pattern below."

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2254.pdf

:lol:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW, you found the exact one.


HennaLadyKim said:


> This one http://imtopsyturvy.com/knit-ear-warmer-with-crochet-flower/ is identical to your pic!!! When you get done with the one you choose be sure and post the finished picture
> 
> 
> Firefightersmom said:
> ...


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have a friend wanting me to make this head band. Is there are certain name that you would call it? I have looked for patterns, but end up with just normal head band


Calormetry http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fknitty.com%2FISSUEwinter06%2FPATTcalorimetry.html&rct=j&q=headband%20calormitry&ei=9koUT_2cIKiI2gWtyfiDCg&usg=AFQjCNHBr-AD1Q-Pogc0iFkT-40FGZshHQ 
CALORMITRY http://tmatthewsfineart.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-knitting-pattern-headband-ear.html


----------



## rigatonibabe (Apr 9, 2011)

At my shoppe we call them: head wraps


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

That is funny bag lady!! I didnt even look out of "Cable Fear" !!!! LOL Guess I have to now.


baglady1104 said:


> misslovebug said:
> 
> 
> > http://transientexpression.com/2011/01/11/tutorial-tuesday-cable-knit-headband/
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Sugar! Yeah only because I am searching currently for one I can convert to Seed Stitch to match my neck warmer posted a while back!! So, if any of you nice ladies have one in seed stitch PLEASE pm me a link! 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> WOW, you found the exact one.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> ...


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

It is called an Earwarmer Headband.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, the headbands look like something my granddaughter could enjoy, and she wants me to teach her how to knit


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

I couldn't believe it when I opened my email this morning and this was the first thing I read. I had just finished an ear warmer for my granddaughter and it was sitting right next to my laptop. Here is a picture of the one I just made in crochet. I'm also sending a photo of a five hour sweater set I made for my God child.


----------



## SassyBB (May 8, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> Thanks ladies....you're the best  I will check out the list. Snowing today and suppose to all week. Going to enjoy the snow, sit with woodstove going and knit


I am so jealous right now - I can sit and knit but miss the snow AND woodburning stove we had in Kentucky. Used to keep a kettle of soup or stew on stove and neighbors would trudge down the hill to get something warm to eat, maybe play cards or do puzzles but always good conversation. Loved the lifestyle.


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

I found that headband several weeks ago. It is called "Headband Earwarmer." Sorry, don't remember the site! If you don't find it, let me know and I will email it to you if you give me your address.
Martha in Miss.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

If you go to imsotopsyturvy.com and print the pattern, make sure to set your printer to print pages 1 - 6 ONLY. I ended up with 34 additonal, unwanted pages!


----------



## gerken (Oct 29, 2011)

I did something similar before Christmas. It didn't have the flower on it though. I got the pattern off pinterest. The one I did was also a neck warmer. The girls all loved it.


----------



## IrishRose49 (Nov 19, 2011)

We used to call them earwarmers when they had string ties instead of buttons. Good luck.


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you for sharing the patterns of the ear warmers. last night i was thinking i would try making one on the round loom but i am going to try one of these today. i just love this site and all of you for sharing. hugs!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It's really a great site, isn't it? Not a mean person aboard


shar5868 said:


> thank you for sharing the patterns of the ear warmers. last night i was thinking i would try making one on the round loom but i am going to try one of these today. i just love this site and all of you for sharing. hugs!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Ear warmer


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-walk-headband-earwarmer

Had it on my desk top for my bucket list!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

So Gypsie, got one in seed stitch ~:O))))))


gypsie said:


> Ear warmer


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> So Gypsie, got one in seed stitch ~:O))))))
> 
> 
> gypsie said:
> ...


Hmmm, have to think on that one. Put my lap top into action. Haven't knitted or crocheted in 2 weeks due to pinched nerve in neck that is affecting my left arm and hand,,,numb pinky finger Chiro is helping though!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seed-stitch-earwarmer

How's this for service HennaLady? It's similar, ties though but instead of buttons!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

misslovebug said:


> http://transientexpression.com/2011/01/11/tutorial-tuesday-cable-knit-headband/
> I'm also just about to make this one too
> 
> xx


Thanks for this link. I have just started my first cable project and so look at all things cable. I have downloaded the pattern and may well attempt it soon.

Hope your son is on the mend.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's amazing how many patterns there are for this one project. They are coming out of the woodwork- a great choice for all the different ways we like to knit: cable; seed stitch; stocking stitch; whatever you want the ladies (and gents) on KP can find it for you :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

My Hero!! I too found one that doubles as a scarf, but as I said I need it to go with this : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52899-1.html
Between your ravelry find and my imagination I am on my way now to start!!! Thanks soooooo much!


gypsie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seed-stitch-earwarmer
> 
> How's this for service HennaLady? It's similar, ties though but instead of buttons!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You are welcome HennaLady, I just love being someone's hero!)))))) Happy Knitting!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have a friend wanting me to make this head band. Is there are certain name that you would call it? I have looked for patterns, but end up with just normal head band


I just made three for my granddaughters. I will find the pattern and post it in a jiffy.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have a friend wanting me to make this head band. Is there are certain name that you would call it? I have looked for patterns, but end up with just normal head band


Can't find the site but it was free and I had it in my file. Here it is:


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

http://norththirty-fourth.blogspot.com/2011/02/all-wrapped-up.html

I knitted one of these from this pattern for my daughter and posted it to her at her office and was inundated with requests from her colleagues to knit one for them. They are all young and fashionable ( she works for Disney) so I am guessing they are "in"


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you misslovebug and henna...the head bands are perfect for my grandaughters who live in the north.
Judy


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> This one http://imtopsyturvy.com/knit-ear-warmer-with-crochet-flower/ is identical to your pic!!! When you get done with the one you choose be sure and post the finished picture
> 
> 
> Firefightersmom said:
> ...


Wow perfect match...great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Junemets (Dec 9, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have a friend wanting me to make this head band. Is there are certain name that you would call it? I have looked for patterns, but end up with just normal head band


----------



## TallTrees (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's the pattern. I just made 2 of them. I crocheted the flower though.









This headband is perfect for those brisk morning walks or for taking the kids to school. It's perfect with a ponytail! Below is more a recipe than a pattern. Please feel free to contact me with any questions and link to pictures if you do make one! My 8 year old daughter is modeling the headband. It's a bit more snug on a grown up head. My head is 22" and this headband fits wonderfully! There is a bit of play with the size as you can place the button where you'll need it to be so it fits your head.

Headband Earwarmer
Materials:
Size 6 US knitting needles
Rowan Wool Cotton (just under 1 skein)
Size J Crochet Hook (optional)*
Button
Small shank button (optional - for embellishment flower)
Finished Size: 
22.5" long and 4" wide at widest part
Abbreviations:
m1B  From the back, lift loop between stitches with the left needle, purl into the front of loop (this is a bar increase that makes a purl stitch and no hole)
m1F  From the front, lift loop between stitches with left needle, knit into the back of loop (this is a bar increase that makes a knit stitch and no hole) 
pfb  purl front and back
You will begin with 9 stitches, increase on the middle stitch on every RS row for 7, knit in pattern 4, then decrease back down--again, always on that middle stitch--for 7". 
IMPORTANT NOTE: Dont get too caught up in the rib pattern right around the decrease or increase stitches. There are times when youll have 2 knit stitches together or 2 purl stitches together. They work themselves out on the next inc. or dec. row. And its sort of hidden in the inc. and dec. Stick to the rib as best you can. Let the stitches tell you what they want to be.This all sounds much more complicated than it actually is. Once you get into the knitting, you'll see. (*NOTE: I have added more specific instructions as of 1/31/10)




Directions:
CO 9 st
Row 1 (RS): K1, P1 rib across
Row 2 (WS): P1, K1 across
Row 3: Repeat row 1
Row 4: Repeat row 2


Begin increase
Row 5: Work in rib until center stitch (on this row it is the 5th stitch), kfb center st , continue in rib to the end of the row
Row 6: Work in the rib knowing that you will have two purl stitches next to each other right in the very center of the row--this is fine as you will increase BETWEEN them on the next row. 
Row 7: Work in rib until the center, m1B, continue in rib to the end of the row.
Row 8: Work in the rib pattern
Row 9: Work in rib until center stitch, pfb, continue in rib to the end of the row
Row 10: Work in the rib knowing that you will have two knitl stitches next to each other right in the very center of the row--again, this is fine as you will increase BETWEEN them on the next row. 
Row 11: Work in rib until center stitch, m1F, continue in rib to the end of the row
Row 12: Work in the rib pattern
Repeat rows 5-12 until your work measures 7 from the cast on edge. Youll have 33 stitches on the needle. (If you have a different number of stitches than this, it's fine, but please see my TIPS HERE because the type of decrease you do depends solely on what your middle stitch is--knit or purl. I also always suggest that you end your increase with a row with an odd number of stitches--it makes the first row of the decrease much easier. So if you've got an even number, do one more increase).
Work in the rib pattern for 4 (until you have 11 from the cast on edge)
Begin the decrease
Row 1 of decrease (RS): (THIS ROW IS WORKED ASSUMING YOUR MIDDLE STITCH IS A KNIT STITCH, IF IT'S A PURL STITCH, DO ROWS 5-8, THEN 1-4) Work in rib until 2 stitches before the center stitch, k2tog, pfb (this is the center stitch), k2tog, continue in the rib
Row 2: work in the basic rib pattern knowing that you will have two knit stitches next to each other in the very center of the row--this is fine as you will purl the two of them together on the next row. 
Row 3: Work in rib until the two center stitches, p2tog, continue in the rib pattern
Row 4: Work in rib pattern
Row 5: Work in rib until 2 stitches before the center stitch, p2tog, kfb (this is the center stitch), p2tog, continue in the rib 
Row 6: work in the basic rib pattern knowing that you will have two purl stitches next to each other in the very center of the row--this is fine as you will knit the two of them together on the next row. 
Row 7: Work in rib until the two center stitches, k2tog, continue in the rib pattern
Row 8: Work in rib pattern
Work decrease rows 1-8 until you have 9 stitches on the needle. BO leaving the last stitch on the needle.* Transfer this stitch to a crochet hook. Chain 6 stitches and connect them to the beginning of the BO edge (this makes the button loop). Now start crocheting around the edge. I did 2 single crochet stitches in every other st. Go all the way around the headband, then around the button loop. Secure and cut yarn and tie off. Weave in all ends and sew a button on the opposite end from the button loop.


Add whatever embellishment you choose. (The one pictured was a simple CO tons of stitches, BO several, knitting 2 in between to make petals.) Or I've added a crocheted flower to the Bulky Yarn Version you might like to try.


*The entire crochet border is optional. It gives the edge a bit of a decorative look. But the headband looks fine without it. If you choose not to do it, you may want to add a few more stitches to begin with to make the headband wider. Youll also need to make a buttonhole on the row before your bind off. If you dont want to deal with either method of creating a button hole, you could just attach some little strings or ribbon at either end and tie them under your hair to wear. (But I will tell you, the button is quite convenient).


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for asking! I've been wanting to make one as well and thanks to all these clever knitters there are now patterns to choose from! Thanks!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing henna and misslovebug, i had been wanting to make this same headband but never went in search of the pattern


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

TallTrees said:


> Here's the pattern. I just made 2 of them. I crocheted the flower though.
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> ...


----------



## jlb2458 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have seen a pattern calling it a "banana leaf headband"


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I am happy to share, as always!! 


craftymatt2 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing henna and misslovebug, i had been wanting to make this same headband but never went in search of the pattern


----------



## MyBellaRose (Jan 25, 2011)

You can also find some under calorimetry. (Weird I know).
http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTcalorimetry.html


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the links -- I have been looking for this pattern since my daughter bought one at Christmas time. Should have thought to ask about it here.


----------



## palmspringsphil (Jan 18, 2012)

I found a crochet pattern that looks like the picture. It was in an old Annies Attic catalog. I managed to get the pattern sent to me but I notice today that they are featuring the
"Boutique Headwraps" on line again. 
there are several versions and patterns for flowers too.
It is #A839737. 
I think it is worth the $7.95 and it is available as a download again.
I have sold several of them.they are fun and quick to crochet.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a free crochet one!
http://amray1976.blogspot.com/2011/09/crochet-headband-with-flower.html


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

baglady1104, 
that cable looks pretty easy. I just starting cabling my self. It's fun. I have a cable afghan line up for my next project..


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

colonialcat said:


> THERE WERE HATS LIKE THAT WHEN I WAS A TEEN IN THE 1950'S, WE WORE THEM MINE TIED UNDER MY CHIN, BUT I DO KNOW SOME BUTTONED UNDER THE CHIN OR TO THE SIDE I THINK MY GRANDMOTHER MADE THE ONES I HAD AND THEY WERE CROCHETED AND MAYBE MY MOTHER KNIT ONE OR TWO ALSO.


I remember them well.


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

This is called an "Ear Warmer Google it there are many patterns..cute and practical!


----------



## bizzy (Apr 29, 2011)

You've certainly been given lots of nice choices, but I'm pretty sure this specific one is crochet. Single crochet, back loop only with a crab stitch edge. Just in case your friend wants the exact one.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these websites with us. I will go to look at them later.


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> I couldn't believe it when I opened my email this morning and this was the first thing I read. I had just finished an ear warmer for my granddaughter and it was sitting right next to my laptop. Here is a picture of the one I just made in crochet. I'm also sending a photo of a five hour sweater set I made for my God child.


That's ADORABLE....luv your colors!!!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

misslovebug said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=208&lang=us
> This is the one I just made. It's really comfy and warm and easy to knit
> xx


I remember a few years back on Crafster that many of us were making that from the pattern that was devised from a pic of a pattern that someone saw in Brazilian site... You had to be there 

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=51351.0

it was 6 years ago... wow!

I still use this style for headbands... so easy and adaptable


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

love this one!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

TallTrees said:


> Here's the pattern. I just made 2 of them. I crocheted the flower though.
> 
> This headband is perfect for those brisk morning walks or for taking the kids to school. It's perfect with a ponytail! Below is more a recipe than a pattern. Please feel free to contact me with any questions and link to pictures if you do make one! My 8 year old daughter is modeling the headband. It's a bit more snug on a grown up head. My head is 22" and this headband fits wonderfully! There is a bit of play with the size as you can place the button where you'll need it to be so it fits your head.
> 
> ...


Thank You (wish I could make happy musical notes on a computer)


----------

